# SodFace's 2021 Journal - Ottawa, ON



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Here's what I had last fall..



Now for the starting pictures this year(a few days ago)...
The back is taking a bit longer to wake up compared to the front. 


Front is doing pretty good. Looks more green than most in the area. Other side (thinner strip) is similar. 


Things happening this year include the basement getting finished so some more trampling of my side yard as material gets brought in. Starts this week.

Some brick work being done. Edging around whole driveway, cover front poured concrete porch with stone, replace pad and flow into driveway, garden beds along side of house, shed base for smallish shed (6'x6'ish), and a patio in the backyard. This starts in June and will likely destroy my front and side yard as well as a bit of the back. Plan right now...I think...might be to sod with KBG sod from a good supplier. This is not final yet...

Things to start the spring off:
-did a light take of a bunch of areas to get some airflow and break up snow mold areas
-Prodiamine going down this week as I have read over 10 degrees soil temp for a few days now. Starting to get quite warm with yesterday being like 24! 
-Think I'm going to spray some Talstar P soon as the creepy crawlies are invading now. 
-Rabbits spotted in the yard...keep sending the dogs out to scare them away so they don't nest in my yard. I imaging they'll set up camp behind the house in the conservation.

Plan for this year:
-maintain gains from last year
-repair damage from the projects this year

This will be my "first full year" truly caring for the lawn. Got really into everything last year after a few years of having a "better than average" lawn.

Got some goodies recently from seedworld:


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Awwwww yes! This is your year, though the trampling might suck, but my first full year (year 2) was awesome and I can already see the pay off going into 3rd year. I'm seeing some weeds and clover pop up but it's about a handful of plants...I might spray prodiamine before the rain comes though.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

doverosx said:


> Awwwww yes! This is your year, though the trampling might suck, but my first full year (year 2) was awesome and I can already see the pay off going into 3rd year. I'm seeing some weeds and clover pop up but it's about a handful of plants...I might spray prodiamine before the rain comes though.


Hope to see your journal - I enjoyed it last year.

Rain forecast sucks now...not much rain. Will keep watching this week. Want it down before crabgrass comes out to play. What a dry spring so far!


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Added pics from last fall as the lawn early this spring is depressing until it greens up more.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Need to take new pics as the front is a decent green and the back is waking up fast.

Pre-em down today. 1 of 2 split apps down for spring. Bit of rain today but a bunch tomorrow.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Good timing. I also sprayed PreM last night.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

First cut of the season. Front needed it sorta and back there was some patchy spots all over. Back needs time to recover still.





I feel better about the lawn from certain angles...


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

The domination line is clear. You're letting the neighbors know whats up.

We're all in the same boat it seems, my lawn is very similar to yours right now. Once the temps stabilize a little bit, things will bounce back quickly.

Gotta love Ottawa.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

What the f it's almost May


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Mowed on Tuesday before these few days of rain.

Spot seeded in the front - mostly the small strip not seen below. And around the fire hydrant thanks to the dogs 
- a bit of weed free lawn soil(damage from last year machinery) and to help with the pre-em barrier
-scraped up soil with take to break pre-em barrier
-seed
-coat of peat moss
-mesotrione
-watered in

Looking better in the back but still not great


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Y tho


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

#BecauseOttawa


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Nismo said:


> #BecauseOttawa


 :lol:


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Did some spot spraying weeds with Par3+quinclorac. Another mow today snuck in between all the rain. Getting better and better...I haven't fixed the damage from last fall fence etc machine-related. After the basement is done soon we're getting patio and stone work done in the next month or so. I might just sod the really bad spots and keep the watering up through summer.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Just a mow. Need to do my second prodiamine app and start with FAS/humic+kelp soon...been hard to get out in the yard before rain.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

FAS application last night. So nice to be able to spray at night after kids are to bed AND be able to see what I'm doing.

0.5lb N/k of 32-0-4 granular this morning.

Then I moved the sprinklers around the whole yard to get about 10-12mm of water down. It has been so dry this spring.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

SunJoe dethatching time (first time trying it...received last week) with the rake attachment at 0 and +10 settings. Wow it got a lot of stuff out of my backyard. Mowed and bagged clippings/thatch and filled 2+ leaf bags. Looking to water tomorrow and watch it repair.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Those SunJoes sure seem like little work horses. property is looking very nice it'll be fun to see how fast the lawn bounces back.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Chuuurles said:


> Those SunJoes sure seem like little work horses. property is looking very nice it'll be fun to see how fast the lawn bounces back.


Yea I love it already. Think ill be doing a spring light(ish) rake and fall scarify every year since I have it now. Some neighbours want to borrow already too haha.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Just a nice mow today. Putting down some water again tomorrow as we may not get much rain. Ordered an orbit h2o sprinkler... will try it out and maybe buy another one to chain them together to be a little more efficient with the watering.


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Crazy how much thatch that thing pulls up! You're making me want to get one now!

Looking good!!


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

amartin003 said:


> Crazy how much thatch that thing pulls up! You're making me want to get one now!
> 
> Looking good!!


Thanks! Yea super cool I got the same result as these YouTubers. I was using the attachment with tines they call dethatcher. I found this lawn ninja video helpful. 




I plan to scarify in the fall. Will be interesting to see what that brings up...


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Given that my dethatching routine up till now has been a leaf rake, I'm guessing I would pull up a ton of thatch if I use that! Thanks for sharing the video, going to look into it more.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Lawn is looking great! I missed the chance to grab one when they went on sale on Amazon a few weeks back...now there is no inventory. Hoping they are back in stock soon so I can grab one.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Looking great and the dthatch is awesome, if you are having thatch symptoms it's definitely worth checking out.

My concern with the dethatch trend is that pride may be unnecessarily removing beneficial material as it should be part of the carbon cycle that were ironically trying to cultivate -especially if you mulch.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

doverosx said:


> My concern with the dethatch trend is that pride may be unnecessarily removing beneficial material as it should be part of the carbon cycle that were ironically trying to cultivate -especially if you mulch.


Very good point. I usually always mulch.

I think I may have done myself a disservice before getting into lawn care recently by waiting too long between cuts and removing %50 of the blades.

I definitely am going to try and not just use it because. I think in the back it helped as there was areas of thin grass with dead stuff all around. Since I did the raking with the sun joe it looks like it might be filling in. Would it have done so by itself? It's quite possible. I didn't touch my other side or the front(which is going great and just needs to be maintained).


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Mowed and trimmed. Then applied 5oz/K humic acid and 2oz/K kelp via hose end sprayer.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Mowed today raising up to ~3.5"

Looking better!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Looking great!


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Second app of prodiamine down last night. Dragged out the hoses and put on the timers to irrigate this morning. Put 12+mm down on the whole lawn.

For those interested i now have both the single outlet and dual outlet orbit timers. Simple and relatively inexpensive. I also recently picked up an Orbit H2O sprinkler and love it...so 3 more are on the way! I was relying on Gardena oscillating sprinklers, an old metal fountain one(keeping it!) and a half broken plastic impact sprinkler(only does 360). After some reviews I am all in on the orbit h2o for now(thanks Jake the lawn care kid and Tommy tester on YouTube). I will take some pics when I have it all set up. I think with 2 pairs of the orbits linked up I can irrigate my whole lawn in 2 mornings moving stuff around at night... that is very doable.

I get why everyone gets oscillating sprinklers but with like 10km winds you're watering the street.

Will this stave off irrigation system install? My wife isn't on board yet so going more all in with the above ground system.





Tommy Tester review and test of orbit h2o: 




This one of his was cool too. He compared the plastic, zinc, and brass orbit impact sprinklers. He found the plastic one had the most even coverage due to the flap against the water stream being less agressive. Who thought I'd be so interested in sprinklers!


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Looking good, nice domination line 

Above ground is where it's at, I did the same thing when the wife poured cold water on the in-ground install lol


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Mowed the other day.

Last night I applied 0.5lb N/K from Scott's 33-0-3 I had left over.

Got a whole 0.4in of rain this morning to end a drought. Not much but I don't need to drag the hoses out for once.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Got a mow in today...looking decent. I need to get some striping going...maybe a stripe kit for my Husqvarna push mower?


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Looks great given the weather we've been having.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Looking real great @SodFace . Nice line between you and the neighbor.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks @Nismo and @JBC-1. I just wish the seed heads would go away now.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

They are annoying and almost look like weeds, but they are a sign of a healthy lawn. I cant wait to cut mine down they look terrible right now.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Omg, my seed heads last year were terrible but this year it is much more manageable. Your lawn looks great, and the domination line is fantastic!


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

SodFace said:


> Got a mow in today...looking decent. I need to get some striping going...maybe a stripe kit for my Husqvarna push mower?


Looks good! I've been looking into a stripe kit as well. Found one from Toro that fits other brands (like mine) but debating whether I want to spend $250 on it. Does the Husqvarna one work with other brands?


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

amartin003 said:


> SodFace said:
> 
> 
> > Got a mow in today...looking decent. I need to get some striping going...maybe a stripe kit for my Husqvarna push mower?
> ...


I haven't been looking much -$250 is almost half the cost my mower was haha. Tough to swallow. I've seen some decent DIY attempts. I like to be able to pull my mower backwards in some tight spots and many won't work for that reason. I'll re-dedicate myself. Front was double mowed but can only barely see the stripes. My mowers' back flap has a open tube like bottom and I tried putting some rebar pieces in. But wasn't able to mow backwards as the flap would jam under the mower.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Lots of room for improvement but not looking too bad.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

SodFace said:


> I haven't been looking much -$250 is almost half the cost my mower was haha. Tough to swallow. I've seen some decent DIY attempts. I like to be able to pull my mower backwards in some tight spots and many won't work for that reason.


Looks good!

I was looking at building my own striping attachment also, but I find I also need to be able to reverse and I have some hills around the trees out front. I thought it might just end up a hassle. I enjoy my mow too much to be messing around with something I jury-rigged.

Anyways, I ordered the Toro kit from amazon.ca yesterday, it was about $160CAD. I see it shows as unavailable now, but maybe it will come back?


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

LOL. Dude, I was thinking the same things...so I checked on Amazon before my vacation and all was sold. You are lucky because I've been checking every single day.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

The 'checkmate' ones and the 'big league lawn' ones back up nicely as they don't have a pivot point. Not cheap by the time you get them here... but I'm sure one could be fabbed up fairly easily using their idea.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Nismo said:


> The 'checkmate' ones and the 'big league lawn' ones back up nicely as they don't have a pivot point. Not cheap by the time you get them here... but I'm sure one could be fabbed up fairly easily using their idea.


I made my own checkmate one last year on my manual reel mower, If u guys saw that in my Journal.

The boat Rollers still cost tho, they add up quick


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Used ones come up often on ebay for cheap. Also check local boating forums. Someone's always fixing up a trailer.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice ideas dudes. I am eyeing the big league ones...I'll see how much it'll cost to ship it here all said and done. $99 USD from them but factor in shipping (if not a reship service) and conversion/duties/taxes and it'll probably be $200 I'd guess.

Might go further with the DIY path...


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

doverosx said:


> LOL. Dude, I was thinking the same things...so I checked on Amazon before my vacation and all was sold. You are lucky because I've been checking every single day.


Keep checking... I imagine they'll have more...

Originally said "order now for delivery late July", but it shipped out of Tennessee on Monday....

Now it's on my mower.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

M1SF1T said:


> doverosx said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. Dude, I was thinking the same things...so I checked on Amazon before my vacation and all was sold. You are lucky because I've been checking every single day.
> ...


That looks great! I'd pay $160 for the no hassle. I can't find it on Amazon.ca

Is this the same one?
https://www.amazon.com/Toro-20601-Lawn-Striping-System/dp/B004ZKXYUO


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

@SodFace 
Yes. That looks like the one.

I had been watching Amazon a bit and then it was there... I actually wasn't sure if it would fit, but I thought I might as well try it. Installed in 5 minutes.

Should beat my dropping the deck and walking over my mow again technique of striping.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Hydretain down yesterday...my first application. Bonus points due to the fact a couple neighbours saw me using the hose end sprayer in the rain. Got it watered in with the over 1" or rain registered on the rain gauge.

Tonight I went out between rain to put down some imidachloprid.

Needs a mow but the rain continues.

Thanks to @Nismo who gave me a bag of extra fertilizer he had and a tour of his yard and lawn stuff.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

SodFace said:


> Thanks to @Nismo who gave me a bag of extra fertilizer he had and a tour of his yard and lawn stuff.


My pleasure. Was fun hanging out and shooting the breeze. Pondering thoughts with a fellow green thumb.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Mowed today. Rain making everything lush.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Looking excellent!


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Ready to fix/redo some areas in the fall.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

How much was the PRG blend?


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

M1SF1T said:


> How much was the PRG blend?


It's 'Evolution' PRG. $18.99/2KG.
https://www.oscseeds.com/product/revenge-turf-type-perennial-ryegrass-7105/


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks @SodFace!

I picked up an overseed blend locally 60% unlabeled PRG and wasn't happy with my decision in hindsight. I might have to make a call and take a drive up to Kitchener this week.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

M1SF1T said:


> Thanks @SodFace!
> 
> I picked up an overseed blend locally 60% unlabeled PRG and wasn't happy with my decision in hindsight. I might have to make a call and take a drive up to Kitchener this week.


Yea should beat the normal store stuff I hope. Was $13 for shipping for 4KG in a box. Arrived here in 4 days.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Workers started today. Back patio, gardens(raised stone walls), shed base, porch covering(stone applied to the poured concrete), and driveway frame.

Sucks to see now but result will be good. Will have some repair to do afterwards...still going back and forth between sod and seed. Will at least sod the high traffic areas. Putting in a step walkway at that time too.

They've been pretty careful so far laying wood down for the paths used for machinery and wheel barrows. When they came to scope it out yesterday they complimented the grass about how it looks like a fairway...asked for basic tips... etc. One said he may take some rolls of sod with him because it looks so nice. Bribing them with coolers of Gatorade will hopefully help.

Front just started before it started pouring rain.


Asked them to dump some fill along the fence. Need to bring the grade up a bit. Will cover with a good layer of topsoil and sod/seed.


1/2 garden and small shed base


Patio!


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Short term pain for long term gain. it will be over sooner than you realize and once the lawn bounces back you'll be happy you did it.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Mowed on Saturday. Work nearly done for patio and driveway. They laid sod around the edges of the patio and driveway Friday so keeping that wet.

My work includes building shed(done yesterday), burying 2 downspouts(have everything bought), and leveling/grading work then sodding the low areas mostly along the fence. Might be going in on topsoil and sod with the neighbour who's work is nearing completion in the back.







Grass is surviving


I haven't taken any of the driveway yet. Porch is being worked on today


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

You were worried about damage to the yard... looks like it didn't suffer too badly where the sheets of plywood were placed. Looks great so far!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Hey @SodFace , do you have a count on the rainfall last night? All of my sites are showing NULL or 0 so I'm guessing some systems were powered down during the storm and haven't refreshed yet.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

doverosx said:


> Hey @SodFace , do you have a count on the rainfall last night? All of my sites are showing NULL or 0 so I'm guessing some systems were powered down during the storm and haven't refreshed yet.


My little rain gauge showed just shy of 1" this morning!


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Sprayed for weeds and bugs on Thursday. Much needed mow mid day today.

The sod around driveway and patio is slowly blending in but not there yet.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Everything is looking pretty awesome. Time to crack a beer on that patio!


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Just a cut today. And put down some river rock in the side yard where the grass is super weak.





Dog enjoying the front yard which is looking great.



Got the shed up a week or two ago. Need to work on the planter situation with the new garden in.



Happy so far with the small gorilla cart. Wife is more likely to use it than a wheelbarrow. And the kids can move stuff around if they want.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Finally had a chance to spray at night before the rain came overnight.

FAS 2oz / M (2 FS / 2 AS)
Urea 0.15lb / M


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Larger update as I have been MIA for a month...in MY journal anyway 

Got the rock down on the side of the house and the back portion behind the fence. Didn't take a pic but it's a 6x10ft area that has little sun for the grass to survive and my small closet-like shed is there.

Interesting Pic after rainfall showing the sections of rock bone-dry after several mm of rain. No wonder even the Fine Fescue died out there. 


Spread the leftover fill/native soil over the side yard with gate and re-graded it slightly so it's a less aggressive slope. Also buried the downspout next to the porch and have a pop-up emitter come up further back so water doesn't pool around my gate. Had some bad ice accumulation in front of the gate last winter - hoping the new grade helps a bit. Laid out stones to get a feel for how they should be placed. 



Buried a downspout in the back too. Didn't take many pics as I was working but slit the sod and peeled it back carefully along the run to the back of the property. Then laid a tarp right next to the area and used a trenching shovel(good $18 spent at Home Hardware) to dig a nice little trench to the back. Then once the pipe was in and leveled so it slopes downwards I covered it back up with the fill I shoveled out, put down a little new topsoil, and rolled the grass right back where it was. Rolled with lawn roller after to make it nice. This downspout won't spew right next to my new patio anymore. And the darn kids will stop tripping over the stupid downspout(like every day especially the toddler)!

Emerges right near the back swale to drain nicely into the city drain in the backyard.


Next I got a "half skid" of 100% KBG sod delivered to the house. Covers about 350sqft they say. Really nice sod from Greenway Turf in Kemptville. Laid it in the side yard which we regraded. Then used what was left to replace the KBG/PRG/CRF sod the stone guy put around the areas he dug up(around back patio and around driveway). Just did not come close to matching my KBG lawn. Also !!! I had a couple areas I dug up and cut landscape fabric(the heavy duty stranded/braided plastic stuff) that came like a foot past the stone areas...that wouldn't have helped that sod in the long run. Anyways all done and the stepping stones are in place and it'll look great when it all is established.

Mowed the new sod today and I'm happier. 





Chatted with the sod delivery guy and asked him if business was crazy. He said it's busier now but came nearly to a standstill when the dry part of August happened. Said the sod farm can only keep 50 acres irrigated at a time so they slowed orders down and only put out a minimal amount of product over part of the summer. Tough business and would be tough to work for them as they just lay the guys off. Delivery dude gets paid by truckload so that sucks.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Stone work came out beautiful and the grass looking really good.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Nice work @SodFace ! Looks like you took advantage of the time off and got to work!

I'm curious to see how those popups are going to work longer term. I may have to add some around the property myself.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks dudes. Yea I'll report about what I do with the buried downspouts this winter.

I also threw down .5lb/M N using my still going giant bag of Scott's Fall fert early this week. Will alternate that and spraying Urea timed with rain this fall.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Not much to report. Sod is blending in well and did an app of starter fert @.5lb N/M


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

That looks great!


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

One more FAS app directly to that sod and its gonna match in no time. Looks great!


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Follow me on my ongoing journal here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=36111


----------

